# Towing limit of New X-trail with CVT gearbox



## Farouk (May 7, 2008)

I am interested of buying New X-trail 2.5i CVT. I need to tow a boat with weight together with trailer of 1300 kg. My only concern is tow limit of 1350 kg for auto gearbox X-trails in Europe. There is no such limit in Australia (there is 2000 kg tow limit for both manual and auto gearbox in Australia.) Please share your towing experience with CVT gearbox X-trail of boats or trailers.
Can somebody explain why there is different tow limits in Europe and Australia and is the CVT gearbox suitable for towing at all or should I look for older model X-trail with ordinary auto gearbox.


----------



## Southdowner (May 16, 2008)

Can anyone help with this......

I have automatic and want to tow a caravan and I too am worried about the low weight that is advised in the books.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Farouk said:


> Can somebody explain why there is different tow limits in Europe and Australia and is the CVT gearbox suitable for towing at all or should I look for older model X-trail with ordinary auto gearbox.


Just like with the previous xtrail models, Europe had a lesser towing limit stated in the sepcs compared to Australia (and other countries) and that is due to the towbar attachment itself. In Australia they're using a towbar with a heavier towball load capacity compared to Europe and the design as well as fitting points are different too.

I guess Europe are playing it safe to avoid any warranty claims relating to towing heavy loads and the possibility of cracked chassis and this problem happened in Australia with the xtrail where a number of them did have cracked chassis as a result of towing close to the limit (2000Kg) loads.


----------



## GFB (Oct 16, 2006)

Farouk, I have no experience of the CVT transmission but can confirm that you should indeed question its towing capability. As you probably know, the way it works involves a "sliding" metal belt/chain with more associated friction & wear than your conventional transmission mechanicals. In the case of the Mitsubishi Outlander (also CVT) even a salesman recommended "to only tow lightly". I belief they do design more capable CVT transmissions but they come at a price/some penalty.

Regards


----------



## Farouk (May 7, 2008)

aussietrail said:


> Just like with the previous xtrail models, Europe had a lesser towing limit stated in the sepcs compared to Australia (and other countries) and that is due to the towbar attachment itself. In Australia they're using a towbar with a heavier towball load capacity compared to Europe and the design as well as fitting points are different


Towing limit differnce can not be due to towbar as manual gearbox versions of 2,5 engine has towing limit of 2000kg in Europe and diesel engine 2.0 127 KW manual even 2200kg


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Farouk said:


> Towing limit differnce can not be due to towbar as manual gearbox versions of 2,5 engine has towing limit of 2000kg in Europe and diesel engine 2.0 127 KW manual even 2200kg


I have not seen Europe advertise this towing capacity in their specs, especially not 2,200Kg.

The 2000Kg towing limit in Australia is shown against both auto and manual, but like I said, I think it is over-rated for a SUV.

There is also a difference between towing with brake assist or without.


----------

